# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Женская рука толкает мужчин на финансовые безумства

## Irina

*Американские исследователи — Джонатан Ливав из Колумбийского университета и Дженифер Арго из Университета Альберты — предполагают, что эффект женского прикосновения проявляется в усилении  чувства безопасности, и поэтому человек готов пойти на финансовый риск. Ученые провели эксперимент в реальных условиях, пишет BFM.ru.
*
Участникам эксперимента, в котором участвовали 67 человек, предлагали на выбор $20 или лотерейный билет с шансом 50/50 выигрыша $40. В первой группе перед выбором женщина касалась всех участников, во второй — никого. Затем сравнивались результаты. У двух групп они были различны. Участники, которые испытали прикосновение, выбирали более рискованную альтернативу — в среднем 6,47 раза. В то время как в другой группе на рискованном варианте останавливались в среднем 4,1 раза.

Затем следовал второй эксперимент. Участникам предлагали сделать выбор для инвестиции пяти канадских долларов — под фиксированный процентный доход в 4% или вложение денег в ценные бумаги, естественно, без гарантии возвращения. Половину участников исследования приветствовала ассистент-женщина, другую подбадривал мужчина. Каждый из ассистентов в качестве приветствия пожимал руку, касался плеча или не трогал вовсе. И здесь результаты были различны. Выбор в пользу опасного инвестирования был примерно равен, когда приветствующим был мужчина. Мужские прикосновения практически не оказывали никакого эффекта.

Другое дело, когда экспериментатором была женщина. Ее рукопожатие увеличивало склонность к финансовому риску по сравнению с теми случаями, когда она не касалась участников исследования. А прикосновение к плечу участников исследования оказывало самый сильный эффект — оно еще больше увеличивало склонность совершать рискованные операции. При этом пол участников эксперимента не имел значения.

Авторы исследования пришли к выводу, что вид прикосновения — рукопожатие или касание плеча — также имеет значение. Он оказывает влияние на то, насколько сильно вы готовы рисковать. И при этом прикосновение женщиной к плечу может вызывать чувство защищенности, подобное тому, какое испытывает ребенок от прикосновения матери. Все участники исследования после экспериментов заполнили анкеты, в которых указали, что они действительно чувствовали защищенность, и это позволяло им идти на риск в надежде получить больший выигрыш.

Ранее другой эксперимент показал, что буквально чудодейственной силой обладает прикосновение руки или рукопожатие любимого человека в острых ситуациях, связанных с душевной болью и стрессом. Об этом свидетельствуют данные исследования, обнародованного в журнале «Сайколоджикал сайенс». Оно проведено калифорнийским университетом с участием десятков влюбленных добровольцев, в основном женщин, которые находились в прекрасных отношениях с партнерами на протяжении по меньшей мере полугода.

Даже в случае небольшого ожога женщины чувствовали гораздо меньший дискомфорт, когда их рука находилась в руке любимого человека. При этом испытуемые сравнивали эти ощущения с теми, когда держали свою руку в руке незнакомца. Облегчить боль по крайней мере у женщин способна даже фотография любимого. Испытуемые представительницы прекрасного пола, по их утверждению, чувствовали себя значительно лучше при наличии небольшой боли, когда смотрели на фото любимого.

----------

